# Would these be too much...



## cmabooty (Jul 30, 2008)

...for a Gizmo?

http://www.rbhsound.com/wm30.shtml

Their high sensitivity gives me hope


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

How big is the room ? :scratchchin:


----------



## cmabooty (Jul 30, 2008)

13x17 maybe? 

They would be used for "tv volume". If my wife can't hear me talking to her from another room, the tv is too loud. Just trying to "clear up" the muddy dialogue i'm getting with the ****** built in TV speakers.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:I think you will LOVE Gizmo and those speakers in that application. :thumbsup:


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep, it should work fine. I hooked gizmo up to my simmilar sized and efficient Rocket 750 Ninja's and it drove them to decent levels in a larger room than yours. Not real rock the house loud but certainly "TV level".


----------



## cmabooty (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys.

It wouldn't have done me much good to put the TV on the wall with the speakers, route the wires inside, etc if i had to put a monster shelf for a Denon receiver or something like that under the tv.

The wife should be able to handle a tiny Gizmo sized shelf though 

Excellent...


----------

